# A separate service for garage



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

hotwire55 said:


> hello i live in nc and some one ask if they could install a separate service on a two car garage .can this be done.
> 
> thank you


Yes it can.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Sure, as long as zoning allows it.


----------



## kevink1955 (Apr 25, 2012)

Some POCO's will not provide a 2nd service at the same property, check with them first


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

You can use the same service for two structures if you need to.


----------

